# day three.



## Dirtydmc (Sep 1, 2011)

Havnt seen him yet. Kinda bummed. But I know he will come around. Tank was out from day one.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 1, 2011)

Day 4. Still nothing. He was out with Dozer. Went back to bed with Dozer. Dammit. Tank.was till the sun went down. What the hell. Slightly irratated.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 1, 2011)

He could just be more sensitive to changes. Maybe its good hes not as much of an explorer as tank was. He'll come out eventually!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

True that! I would like to interact with him though. So far seahawkchick has been the only one to hold him and see him out.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 2, 2011)

Itcan take 2-3 weeks sometimes more for them to be comfortale t come out. Also hibernation is around the corner for many tegus.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

He's coming.out. just not when I'm home. My lady gets to play with him. She sends me updates and pics.


----------



## Gedy (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe you can adjust his scedual to your working day, so that he is awake on the times you are both at home and can spend more time with him.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

Gedy said:


> maybe you can adjust his scedual to your working day, so that he is awake on the times you are both at home and can spend more time with him.



too many other pets. Id have to change everyone. And Im only home for a few hours a day during the work week. Lisa likes spending time with them all so they do get attention.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 2, 2011)

Its the weekenddddd!!!!!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Its the weekenddddd!!!!!



for you!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn. That sucks. Next day off?


----------

